
CloudFIRE – Decentralized Open-Source Replacement for Cloudflare and Pubnub - freech
https://github.com/coinkite/cloudfire
======
freech
I think a replacement for cloudflare is important because Cloudflare can
censor any site (and they do if their CEO wakes up in a bad mood) and their
captchas make it impossible to use tor.

